# Best Tip Ever - part 2



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Last week posted my best tip ever! https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-best-tip-ever.358405/

I decided to list the tickets and sell them. Last night they sold for $360 ($400 before fees). 2 seats next to the ones I was selling were listed for $375 each and I looked and they sold also. I posted at $200 each. I could have made more? Perhaps. But I'm happy they sold and what I was able to get for them. Amazes me people will pay these prices to see a single game!

Will fund many jazz games in more reasonably priced seats and pay for the Blake Shelton tix for the Mrs b-day.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

That's awesome. I was given some Jazz tickets from a guy who worked for Vivant, via Gametime, and turned around and sold them. Got $60 each. The best tip I ever got was a guy who gave me $250 worth of bitcoin. It was in the early days of BC. He was major baller, lived in a giant house in Midway up by Heber, which is where he had me take him. He was trying to get people hooked onto bitcoin and sounded like he routinely gave away bitcoin if you downloaded the app to buy/sell it. At the time, bitcoin was worth about $1200 each. I should have hung onto it. Instead, I immediately sold it then deleted the app


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Last week posted my best tip ever! https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-best-tip-ever.358405/
> 
> I decided to list the tickets and sell them. Last night they sold for $360 ($400 before fees). 2 seats next to the ones I was selling were listed for $375 each and I looked and they sold also. I posted at $200 each. I could have made more? Perhaps. But I'm happy they sold and what I was able to get for them. Amazes me people will pay these prices to see a single game!
> 
> Will fund many jazz games in more reasonably priced seats and pay for the Blake Shelton tix for the Mrs b-day.


You told him it was going to be a father/son outing and that you "needed" to get tickets, so he gave you tickets.. and then you sold them.

At the very least you should buy your son a new Xbox or this will be really bad karma.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> You told him it was going to be a father/son outing and that you "needed" to get tickets, so he gave you tickets.. and then you sold them.
> 
> At the very least you should buy your son a new Xbox or this will be really bad karma.


Yes.... I sold them and bought my son and I tickets for tonight for $60 in a more reasonably priced section (like row 5 upper deck for $30 each). I debated for 3 days if I should do that or not. In the end, we are still going to this game. Plus I now have tickets for 4 other games, paid for Blake Shelton tix for my wife for her birthday, Beehive Classic (College BBall state tournament), BYU vs UNLV bball game, UNLV vs Utah State BBall game, and still have some $100 left over for food and parking!

So. I turned that 1 evening outing with my son into multiple outings with my son, wife, and/or whole family. It would have been fun going to this single game with those very awesome seats. But, I would rather have multiple outings with the family and sit in the working class section :smiles: . I thank the gentleman that provided the opportunity for me and my family do all these things!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Last week posted my best tip ever! https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-best-tip-ever.358405/
> 
> I decided to list the tickets and sell them. Last night they sold for $360 ($400 before fees). 2 seats next to the ones I was selling were listed for $375 each and I looked and they sold also. I posted at $200 each. I could have made more? Perhaps. But I'm happy they sold and what I was able to get for them. Amazes me people will pay these prices to see a single game!
> 
> Will fund many jazz games in more reasonably priced seats and pay for the Blake Shelton tix for the Mrs b-day.


That sir is how you take advantage of the situation... Good job on your part... I am proud of this ant right here!!


----------

